# connexion à un ampli



## JediMac (9 Janvier 2002)

LO,

J'ai connecté mon iMac 400 DVSE à l'ampli de ma chaîne. Mais régulièrement une des baffles ne sort plus rien ou le son crache à mort. C'est aléatoire, sur une baffle ou l'autre ou les deux. Ca revient souvent à la normal quand je booste le volume.
Ca ne vient pas de l'ampli ou des baffles. Quand j'écoute la radio avec le tuner de la chaîne, tout va bien.
Le branchement est fait avec un cable qui va de la prise minijack du Mac aux prises RCA "auxilliaire" de l'ampli.
Que faire ???

Merci


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Janvier 2002)

Désolé, je ne peux pas t'aider pour ta question. Par contre j'en ai une autre : ça vaut cher le cable pour relier l'iMac à la chaîne ? Où tu le trouves ?
Merci, Flo.


----------



## JediMac (9 Janvier 2002)

J'en ai vu un de 1.2 m chez Darty à 300 F  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Un collègue m'a dit que tu pouvais en avoir dans les grandes surfaces pour 50 F. Sinon, tu peux acheter le câble et les prises, mais pour relier tout ça, il faut souder...


----------



## bengilli (9 Janvier 2002)

j'en ai trouvé un pour connecter mon Ti sur ampli de 1.5 m à 30 FF chez un chinois PC... sinon un connecteur RCA coute 10 balles, un cordon avec minjack 10 itoo et un domino ca coute combien un domino?


----------



## JediMac (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*et un domino ca coute combien un domino?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toute les prises jack ou RCA que j'ai vues nécessitaient de souder le cable, donc pas de domino qui tienne.
Sinon, pas de truc bizarre comme chez moi Bengilli ?
Et la clarinette, elle pulse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? J'ai vu que tu es devenu un pro du terminal


----------



## JediMac (9 Janvier 2002)

Au fait, il n'y a pas de différence entre les 2 sorties son des iMac ? Et il n'y a bien qu'ici que je peux raccorder l'ampli ?


----------



## dany (10 Janvier 2002)

Salut collègue ! en ce qui concerne ton problème,
il m'arrive, mais rarement d'avoir le même, et  dans
ce cas il me suffit d'enfoncer ou de dégager un tout
petit peu le jack de la sortie du mac pour que tout
redevienne normal ! c'est peut être un manque de
precision entre la fabrication des cables et celle de
la sortie des Macs ? @+


----------



## JediMac (10 Janvier 2002)

C'est ce que je faisais, mais à chaque fois, ça fait un raffus du feu de dieu. Les baffles ronflent et je me demande si c'est bon pour mes Cabasses toutes neuves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dany (10 Janvier 2002)

c'est bien sur la sortie casque que tu as branché ton
cable ?


----------



## JediMac (10 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*c'est bien sur la sortie casque que tu as branché ton
cable ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben non, j'ai lu que sur FireWire c'était plus rapide, j'ai donc branché dessus ! En plus il me servait à rien ce port...


----------



## dany (10 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Au fait, il n'y a pas de différence entre les 2 sorties son des iMac ? Et il n'y a bien qu'ici que je peux raccorder l'ampli ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ma question fesait suite à la tienne mais c'est promis
je ne le ferais plus !


----------



## ToMaC (12 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour, moi j'ai un prob semblable avec mon ampli.
J'ai la sorti mini jack qui se separe en deux RCA.  Ensuite j ai un cable RCA de 20 pieds de long plugger la dessus.  Au bout de se dernier j'ai 2 petit joint RCA FEMELLE de chaque bout, pour rejoindre mon cable RCA de 20 pieds a l'autre cable RCA qui est plugger sur mon ampli.

Mon probleme est le suivant: Est ce a cause de tout ses raccordement a la con, qu on entend s'en saise un espece de FUZZ avec des parasite dans les speaker?

De plus quand j ouvre les lumiere de la piece de l ordi, ben on entend encore plus fort les parasite dans les speaker...

Bref, surement a cause de tout ses raccordement, qu on perd de la qualité...est-ce bien ca a votre avis?

Merci


----------



## MarcMame (12 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ToMaC:
*Mon probleme est le suivant: Est ce a cause de tout ses raccordement a la con, qu on entend s'en saise un espece de FUZZ avec des parasite dans les speaker?

De plus quand j ouvre les lumiere de la piece de l ordi, ben on entend encore plus fort les parasite dans les speaker...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Soit la longueur de ton cable est trop importante et capte des parasites, soit tu as une mauvaise soudure ou une mauvaise connection. Tu peux verifier ce dernier point en bougeant les cables. Si il y a un problème, tu dois entendre des crachements lors du déplacement des cables ou des connecteurs.


----------



## ToMaC (12 Janvier 2002)

d'apres moi c'est a cause de la qualité des connecteurs.  Si ils seraient plaqués OR, selon moi le probleme, serait sans doute moindre.  Surement a cause que j ai trop de raboutement...si javais seulement le fil mini jack qui se separe en RCA et celui si branche a un petit fil RCA brancher sur ma chaine, le prob serait sans doute regler...

Faudrait y voir...


----------



## Michel Aix (12 Janvier 2002)

J'ai branché mon iMac 500 avec un câble de 5m (c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé au dessus de 1,5 m) et ça fonctionne impec dans les deux sens.

La prise à utiliser est la sortie audio, sur le côté droit. 
Les problèmes que vous décrivez viennent peut-être de l'utilisation d'autres prises ?


----------



## ToMaC (13 Janvier 2002)

Probablement...car moi aussi suis-je brancher sur la prise de coté

Mais comme je le mentionne, c surement a cause du trop grand nombre de raboutement de fils, qu on perd de la qualité a la longue.


----------



## JediMac (13 Janvier 2002)

Hé bein les gars, dans la famille des aveugles bouchés qui a le roi ??? Piochez pas je l'ai, c'est moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!!
Je n'avais même pas remarqué (depuis 2 ans que j'ai mon bijou quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dans 5 jours c'est son anniversaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) qu'il y avait une prise entrée et sortie audio sur le côté de l'iMac !
Je vais donc faire les essais avec cette sortie et ça devrait mieux aller.


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Janvier 2002)

'

Les plops et autres parasites peuvent être liés à une mauvaise installation électrique, les appareils branchés se parasitent entre eux (ce qui permet de savoir à distance si le frigo s'est mis en route ou pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Les contacteurs plaqués or n'y changeront rien. Pour JediMac, si le problème persiste quand tu auras changé de sortie, c'est que ton cable est nase, ça arrive souvent avec ce genre de cable. Par contre ne mettez surtout pas 300 F là dedans, c'est vraiment de l'arnaque...

'+


----------



## dany (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*
Je vais donc faire les essais avec cette sortie et ça devrait mieux aller.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## JediMac (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui bein ça va, gnagnagna. Et puis me cherche pas, on s'est en plus pris une grosse branlée hier au volley alors ...


----------



## Télémac (13 Janvier 2002)

Le pblm deuclac dans les HP est lié  au fait que tu es sur le même réseaux électrique (même fusible) que les appareils de cuisine ou autre

Pour le supprimer il faut un redresseur/alim sur la prise de ton mac ou changer de prise et en brancher moins dessus.


Il est vrai que la prise audio IN/OUT du imac minijack pose un pblm de contact, il faut vraiment jouer pour que la stéréo entre.

Pour le câble

Fait simple comme moi

Achètes un câble audio RCA-RCA (type connexion entre le lecteur audio et ton ampli)

Achètes une prise mini jack 3,5

Coupes d'un coté du câble audio les prises RCA, et soudes à la place la prise mini jack en respectant les polarités et la masse

Après avoir coupé les prises d'un coté et dénudé les fils, rassembles les deux fils tressés (blindage masse) et soudes les ensemble sur la pin masse de la prise minijack sinon tu auras un ronflement.

Ou alors si cela est trop compliqué de reconnaître les positions es fils dur la mini jack, achètes 2 câbles

1 câble audio RCA femelle et de l'autre coté RCA mâle qui te servira de rallonge.

achètes un casque pour lecteur audio le moins chers muni de la prise minijack 3,5

Coupes l'extrémité du câble coté casque
Soudes 2 prises males RCA (c'est plus simple que de souder sur du minijack

Soudes le fil tressé sur la partie haute de la prise RCA qui coince le câble et sur le bas le fil normal

Ensuite tu branches ce câble à la rallonge audio


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*Pour le câble

Fait simple comme moi

Achètes un câble
[...]
Achètes une prise mini jack 3,5
[...]
Coupes d'un coté
[...]
soudes à la place
[...]
Après avoir coupé
[...]
rassembles les deux fils
[...]
soudes les ensemble*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et bien tu as une notion de la simplicité qui me dépasse un peu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Moi j'aurais dit :
Va dans un magasin genre Darty, FNAC, Connexion, voire hypermarché quelconque.

Achète un câble jack 3.5/RCA mâle (moins de 50 F)

C'est tout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2002)

alors, j'ai un cable minijack 3,5mm de 5 mètres (ce qui induit un léger temps de latence) et au bout un dédoubleur jack 3,5 vers 2 RCA 

comme j'utilise l'imac en entrée et en sortie sur la chaine (comme lecteur et enregistreur!) j'ai des dédoubleurs Y RCA sur les ports sortie de la chaine (tape!) et une deuxième combinaison comme le début!

ça marche très bien même si je vais me séparer des cables de 5 mètres pour rapprocher la chaine!


----------



## Télémac (14 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Et bien tu as une notion de la simplicité qui me dépasse un peu !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'aurais dit :
Va dans un magasin genre Darty, FNAC, Connexion, voire hypermarché quelconque.

Achète un câble jack 3.5/RCA mâle (moins de 50 F)

C'est tout !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu as raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais comme tu le relève chez répondu à l'option 'comment fabriquer une connexion au départ de rien (fil+cinch/RCA+mini jack)

il existe comme tu le relève toujours des solutions "clés en main"


----------



## JediMac (18 Janvier 2002)

Quelle est la différence entre les prises casques en façade et la prise sortie audio sur le côté de l'iMac ? J'ai fait des tests en connectant mon ampli à la prise de coté, mais les baffles n'ont pas arrêté leur cirque pour autant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Dernière tentative, utiliser du vrai câble audio pour le branchement.
Pensez-vous que ça peut venir de mon ampli qui serait un peu vieux pour ça ? C'est un Pioneer SA-510 qui doit avoir au moins 10 ans (on me l'a donné).

Merci

[18 janvier 2002 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## dany (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
* 
Pensez-vous que ça peut venir de mon ampli qui serait un peu vieux pour ça ? C'est un Pioneer SA-510 qui doit avoir au moins 10 ans (on me l'a donné).

[18 janvier 2002 : message édité par JediMac]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, j'ai raccordé mon Ti 667 a mon ampli, un sansui
AU 317 qui doit avoir plus de vingt ans, par un cable
avec un mini jack sur la sortie casque du TI et par deux
prises rca sur l'entrée tunner de l'ampli, mes enceintes
sont des Kef 104 ab aussi vieilles que l'ampli, donc 
je suis désolé de tes problèmes car chez moi tout
va bien.J'espére que quelqu'un te trouvera la solution.
@+


----------



## JediMac (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*sur l'entrée tunner de l'ampli*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ha bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Et pourquoi pas sur l'entrée "auxilliaire"


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*

Ha bon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Et pourquoi pas sur l'entrée "auxilliaire"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pareil (même caractéristiques) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JediMac, si tu es sûr que le câble est bon et que les sorties du Mac fonctionnent bien (essaye avec un casque), c'est que ton ampli a un problème (rien à voir avec son âge).

'+


----------



## Télémac (18 Janvier 2002)

Je vais compléter mes précédents posts

Il est évident qu'utiliser les sorties Hp de l'ampli et entré dans l'audio du mac pour ensuite baisser le volume dans amadéus le résultat " est d'écraser" le son . 

Mais si on n'as pas d'autre choix car tous les amplis n'ont pas de sortie recorder ou tape on fait avec ce que l'on a.

La différence entre sortie casque et sortie audio :

La sortie casque est préamplifiée pour permettre de régler le volume du  son du casque

alors que la sortie audio ne l'est pas et sera réamplifiée au départ de l'ampli.

[18 janvier 2002 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## JediMac (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*C'est pareil (même caractéristiques) !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais alors plus de tuner ! Ou alors c'est déjà un ampli-tuner...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*JediMac, si tu es sûr que le câble est bon*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 

Non, et c'est pour ça que je vais tester avec autre chose que du câble électrique !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*et que les sorties du Mac fonctionnent bien (essaye avec un casque),*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai déjà essayé et tout va bien.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*c'est que ton ampli a un problème (rien à voir avec son âge).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne pense pas, vu que lorsque que j'écoute la radio ou une cassette tout se passe bien.


Sinon, pour revenir sur la différence (s'il y en a une) entre les prises en façade et celle sur le côté, est ce que cette dernière envoie un signal plus fort ?

[18 janvier 2002 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## JediMac (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*La différence entre sortie casque et sortie audio :

La sortie casque est préamplifiée pour permettre de régler le volume du  son du casque

alors que la sortie audio ne l'est pas et sera réamplifiée au départ de l'ampli.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci pour la réponse. Est ce que le probléme ne viendrait pas de là. C'est à dire que le signal qui sort par la sortie audio ne serait pas assez fort pour que l'ampli puisse le traiter correctement. D'où ma question sur la vieillesse de l'ampli.


----------



## dany (18 Janvier 2002)

Rebonjour JediMac, je répond à ta question :
*Mais alors plus de tuner ! Ou alors c'est déjà un ampli-tuner...*

j'ai oubliè de te  dire que mes prises RCA sont dans 
un séparateur (fnac) qui va lui meme dans l'ampli et 
qui permet, par un bouton de garder soit la fonction
tunner, soit celle de mon TI . Je ne sais pas si je
suis tres clair


----------



## Télémac (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*

Merci pour la réponse. Est ce que le probléme ne viendrait pas de là. C'est à dire que le signal qui sort par la sortie audio ne serait pas assez fort pour que l'ampli puisse le traiter correctement. D'où ma question sur la vieillesse de l'ampli.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Branches le câble sur la sortie audio de ton imac (pas casque)

de l'autre coté les prises cinch/RCA rouge et blanche (ou noire)tu les branches sur l'entré audio de ton magnétoscope vhs

tu mets une bande vhs
tu sélectionnes  entré av ou line n° (sur laquelle tu auras branché tes prises audio)

tu enregistres un bout de son

tu vas sur ton téléviseur et tu relis ta bande vhs

et tu écoutes la qualité du son

de cette manière tu sauras si c'est ta sortie mac qui merde ou l'entré ampli.

(tu peux faire la même opération avec un caméscope)


----------



## MarcMame (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*alors, j'ai un cable minijack 3,5mm de 5 mètres (ce qui induit un léger temps de latence)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Cherche ailleurs ! Tu ne risques pas d'avoir un temps de latence dans une longueur de cable de 5m.


----------



## MarcMame (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Mais alors plus de tuner ! Ou alors c'est déjà un ampli-tuner...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ca serait une première ça ! Un ampli-tuner avec une entrée tuner !


----------



## JediMac (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*
Ca serait une première ça ! Un ampli-tuner avec une entrée tuner !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bein quoi, si t'as envie d'avoir 2 tuners !!!
C'est avec des gens comme toi que les libertés individuelles sont menacées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dès que j'ai le temps, j'essaie ton truc Télémac.


----------



## dany (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*

Bein quoi, si t'as envie d'avoir 2 tuners !!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ce serait super avec une seule enceinte au milieu


----------



## Claude number X (19 Janvier 2002)

J'ai un Pionner DC Z-83 qui doit avoir autour du meme age (K7 intègré) et qui fonctionne tres bien avec mon iMac DV 400 (sortie du coté).
Et qu'est ce que c'est que toute ces bidouilles à un cent d'euro. Il a raison le gognol, quand ont voit le prix que ca coute ce genre de cable, meme moi j'en ai achetté un, entre 10 et 20  y'a du cable moulé d'une super qualité tant qu'on est pas toujours à le tripoter (on peut aussi viser les connecteurs or ). Perso j'ai légèrement rogné le bague plastic du coté mini jack histoire qu'il se cale bien dans la prise parce que la femelle est un peu trop enfoncé dans la coque de l'ordi. J'avais à l'occase des pb accoustics également (craquement, perte de la Stéréo) maintenant ca le fait impec. Chaque raccord, chaque soudure merdeuse, chaque domino (elle est bonne celle la) c'est un peu de son en moin et un peu de parasites en plus. Si la longueur est un probleme. Monte le ou fait le monter (dans une boutic zic ou son) : Connectique Neutrix (y'a pas mieux) et faut le mieux déja que sortir en mini-Jack c'est bof, et si ton fil il coute moins 1,5  le metre, c'est que c'est une grosse merde et vise au dessus.
A quoi ca sert du bon matos si c'est pour le relier avec des cables merdeux ?
En tout cas chez moi iTunes sur la chaine, c'est un régal avec 2 metres de cables (j'ai comparé du CD dans son lecteur et du titre rippé), 5 metre ca doit faire un peu beaucoup pour une sortie minijack.
Si un casque marche sur la sortie latérale de ton iMac et ton ampli diffuse normalement d'autre source, c'est forcément ton cable.


----------



## Télémac (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*
.... Donc au sujet du câble, est ce qu'un câble de diamètre comparable à celui utilisé pour un casque de baladeur est bon ou il faut taper plus haut ? Et si je tape plus haut, à combien ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour l'instant je t'ai répondu en fonction de ta demande de bricoler une connexion.

Maintenant effectivement la meilleure des solutions est d'acheter une connexion toute faite.

En achetant à la fnac une connexion audio dans le rayon audio/Vidéo  tu es tranquille.

Fais gaffe de ne pas acheter une connexion minijack te permettant également de faire passer la vidéo et l'audio tu auras des pblms.

Faut éviter d'acheter à la foire fouille du coin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'épaisseur de ton fil n'a rien a voir c'est la qualité (impédance et fiche) qui est importante 

Tu peux avoir de fils minces très onéreux qui sont de meilleures qualités que des épais.

Dautre part cesse de souder comme il y a 20 ans du fil pour du 220 volts comme rallonge audio tu auras de la friture


----------



## JediMac (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
* tu auras de la friture   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Burp comme dirait JC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je viens de me taper 1 kg de frites maisons, alors pour l'instant la friture...

J'essaie ton truc demain Télémac ! Pas le temps aujourd'hui. J'ai vu une connexion toute faite chez Darty, mais elle valait 200F pour 1.2m  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. C'est de l'arnaque ou ce sont les prix ? De toute façon il me faudrait au moins 2.5m.


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*J'ai vu une connexion toute faite chez Darty, mais elle valait 200F pour 1.2m   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. C'est de l'arnaque ou ce sont les prix ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Encore une fois c'est quasiment de l'arnaque. Eventuellement utile en très haute fidélité... N'y mets pas plus de 10 &#8364;

Bravo en tout cas à Télémac pour son idée d'utiliser un magnétoscope pour vérifier la qualité du signal émis, j'en ris encore !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu serais pas un peu Shadok sur les bords franchement ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## MarcMame (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Claude number X:
*Connectique Neutrix (y'a pas mieux)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>D'abord c'est pas Neutrix c'est Neutrik !
Ensuite, même si c'est déjà bien, il y a beaucoup mieux..
Dans l'ordre : 
Harting
Bfc
Bantam
Edac
Et le fin du fin, c'est la nouvelle connectique Ghielmetti, évolution du Bfc à toute épreuve.


----------



## Télémac (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Encore une fois c'est quasiment de l'arnaque. Eventuellement utile en très haute fidélité... N'y mets pas plus de 10 

Bravo en tout cas à Télémac pour son idée d'utiliser un magnétoscope pour vérifier la qualité du signal émis, j'en ris encore !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu serais pas un peu Shadok sur les bords franchement ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et oui comme magnétopone à bande c'est géniale pour des miwages  audio et pour faire de la vidéo.

En effet je fais ce coup depuis longtemps : préparer les et mixer les pistes son cela me donne une possibilité de 4 heures stéréo sur du vhs


----------



## JediMac (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Claude number X:
*Si un casque marche sur la sortie latérale de ton iMac et ton ampli diffuse normalement d'autre source, c'est forcément ton cable.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci Claude pour ton témoignage passionné. Je suis de ton avis, c'est le câble qui doit étre merdique. Donc au sujet du câble, est ce qu'un câble de diamètre comparable à celui utilisé pour un casque de baladeur est bon ou il faut taper plus haut ? Et si je tape plus haut, à combien ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2002)

jai installé un fil de trente pieds a la sortie de mon imac connecter au coté droit et mon son est impeccable 

je te suggère donc de te branché dans une sortie audio qui elle sajuste avec le tableau de bord son 

vérifie que le son ne sois jamais au maximum ce qui cause souvent des distorsions

ta connection fire wire est une entré bien sur ca ne fonctionne pas.

installe un fil préfabriqué par la compagnie
1 meilleur qualité sonore 
2 souventles probleme de qualitésonore ou de buzz son causé par le fil ground qui est mal installé ces tout jattend de tes nouvelle bye


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*

Et oui comme magnétopone à bande c'est géniale pour des miwages  audio et pour faire de la vidéo.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est vrai, les magnétoscopes HiFi sont de très bon magnétophones, le son est de très bonne qualité et la durée d'enregistrement est importante. Mais reconnait que ton idée pour vérifier le signal du Mac était un peu surprenante voire tordue !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*cela me donne une possibilité de 4 heures stéréo sur du vhs*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et même le double en mode LP, qui ne dégrade pas trop le son.

'+


----------



## Télémac (20 Janvier 2002)

Idée surprenante pas tellement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et un motif de plus : en sachant  (du moins pour les miens) que les magnétoscopes ont une fonction insertion audio.


Et vive les dj vhs 








et de toutre façon si tu savais le nombre de bricolage que je réalise et de détournement du prime usage du matos  tu tomberais à la renverse.

je mélange les genres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon de temps en temps il y en a qui me saute à la figure

pas grave

[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*et de toutre façon si tu savais le nombre de bricolage que je réalise et de détournement du prime usage du matos  tu tomberais à la renverse.

je mélange les genres   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon de temps en temps il y en a qui me saute à la figure*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






C'est bien c'que j'disais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## JediMac (20 Janvier 2002)

Bon, je continue. Je vais essayer tout à l'heure le bricolage de Shadock-Télémac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mais je viens de tester avec tous les câbles (de l'iMac à l'ampli et de l'ampli aux baffles) bons et achetés tout fait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais ça n'a pas empêché une des baffles se ne plus rien donner. Solution, booster le son et c'est reparti. Le truc que j'ai remarqué, c'est que ça flanche au début, mais après il semble que tout rentre dans l'ordre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Requiem99, j'ai pas tout compris ton post. Quand tu parles d'une prise qui s'ajuste avec le TdB son, tu veux dire dont le volume est contrôlé par le TdB son ? Ce qui est le cas de toutes ! 30 pieds ça fait combien de m   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Je ne vois pas du tout ce que vient faire le firewire ici   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A moins que tu n'ais pris au sérieux une de mes réponses précédentes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, pensez-vous que le fait de ne pas avoir installé le lecteur audioCD Apple peut avoir une incidence sur la gestion du son ? Je ne vois pas en quoi, mais je fouille partout, au cas où.

[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## Télémac (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Bon, je continue. Je vais essayer tout à l'heure le bricolage de Shadock-Télémac    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mais je viens de tester avec tous les câbles (de l'iMac à l'ampli et de l'ampli aux baffles) bons et achetés tout fait    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais ça n'a pas empêché une des baffles se ne plus rien donner. Solution, booster le son et c'est reparti. Le truc que j'ai remarqué, c'est que ça flanche au début, mais après il semble que tout rentre dans l'ordre    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Requiem99, j'ai pas tout compris ton post. Quand tu parles d'une prise qui s'ajuste avec le TdB son, tu veux dire dont le volume est contrôlé par le TdB son ? Ce qui est le cas de toutes ! 30 pieds ça fait combien de m    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Je ne vois pas du tout ce que vient faire le firewire ici    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A moins que tu n'ais pris au sérieux une de mes réponses précédentes...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, pensez-vous que le fait de ne pas avoir installé le lecteur audioCD Apple peut avoir une incidence sur la gestion du son ? Je ne vois pas en quoi, mais je fouille partout, au cas où.

[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par JediMac]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oulala

si tu compliques en nous disant que la moitié de ton système n'est pas installé, pas facile de t'aider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Installes ton système correctement

Ensuite pour la longueur du câble, en réalité il n'y a pas de limite de distance,  sauf qu'il te faut un  ampli de distiribution pour maintenir le signal à niveau. ( pour l'informatique  tous les 100 m,  pour la vidéo avec un câble de 75 ohms tous les 20 ms etc...  j'utilise le même câble vidéo 75 ohms pour l'audio mais il est onéreux)

A titre d'infos, j'ai bricolé un studio de montage vidéo, mac, audio, avec des fils en 75 OHMS sans pblm (4 macs, 2 magétoscopes HI8 et svhs, 7 magnétoscopes vhs, 1 table de mixage vidéo, 1 table de mixage audio
2 amplis audio, 1 installation satellite .

le tout interconnecté sans aucun ampli de distribution

et le tout ramené sur un panneau de brassage : pas de friture, ni de perte de vidéo (alors que la vhs de la vraie daube)

pour pousser le bouchon, j'ai même remplacé les prises svhs qui ne sont pas simple à souder car trop petites,  par des prises din audio (pour les connexions sur le panneau de brassage) 5 broches en métal et cela  fonctionne sans pblm.

en conclusion cela devrait focntionner chez toi, 

Question donne nous ta vraie config détail, câble utilisé, prise,alim, pour que nous comprenions ton pblm, impédance entré de ton ampli et de tes baffles

style de montage audio etc....

cela commence à devenir incompréhensible


----------



## JediMac (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*Question donne nous ta vraie config détail, câble utilisé, prise,alim, pour que nous comprenions ton pblm, impédance entré de ton ampli et de tes baffles
style de montage audio etc....

cela commence à devenir incompréhensible   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Est ce que je t'en pose des questions moi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ha bein oui... donc je vais essayer de répondre à tout ça ! Dès que j'aurai trouvé toutes ces données.
Pour le AppleCD Audio, je ne l'ai pas mis pensant qu'iTunes le remplaçait avantageusement. C'est faux ?
A bientôt pour la description du dispositif...


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Pour le AppleCD Audio, je ne l'ai pas mis pensant qu'iTunes le remplaçait avantageusement. C'est faux ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Laisse tomber cette croute, ça n'a strictement rien à voir. On commence à nager en plein délire là...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon c'est pas compliqué quand même il y a 3 choses à vérifier :

- la qualité de la sortie son du Mac, en y branchant tout simplement un casque dont tu es sûr qu'il est en bon état. Approche tes oreilles doucement afin de ne pas devenir sourd lorsque celui-ci est sur la sortie audio au niveau ligne (et pas casque, moins forte) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- le bon fonctionnement de l'ampli : fais le fonctionner avec ses périphériques habituels. Si ça marche bien, commence par brancher un autre appareil que le Mac sur l'entrée CINCH / RCA que tu as utilisé pour celui ci afin d'être sûr qu'elle ne déconne pas. Si en plus de l'entrée Auxilliaire tu as des entrées Tuner, Tape in, CD, TV, MD, etc. identiques tu peux les tester aussi indiféremment (pas l'entrée Phono).

- le bon fonctionnement du câble : facile à vérifier, pas besoin de magnétoscope ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), pareil tu essayes avec différents appareils possédant une sortie Jack 3.5 comme le Mac (Walkman, etc).

Pour résumer, tu cherches le maillon faible !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avec un peu de méthode c'est quand même pas compliqué.

'+


----------



## ToMaC (21 Janvier 2002)

AH ben !!!!!!! Ah ben!

Je viens de faire le test avec un WalkMan...le son= IMPECTE.


Dans mon cas, les probleme surviendrait de la prise MiniJack du MAc....la connection se serait pas bonne je pense...

Car lorsque je branche ma chaine a mon iMac, et que je ne met pas de musique...on entend toujours un FUZZ(, parasite ) qui fait BIZZZZZZZz, et de plus si j ouvre les lumiere de la piece...ca amplifie

Par contre, en branchant mon walkman sur la meme prise Mini Jack..Pas de prob...meme pas avec les lumiere!

Cela serait surement du au branchement de l'imac qui serait sur la meme ligne electrique de la chaine...

Ca serait sans doute pourquoi on entend ce FUZZ et ces parasite...

Ou bien c'est a cause de la prise MiniJack du iMac?!?


La je sais plus moi!


----------



## JediMac (21 Janvier 2002)

Suite des épisodes.
J'ai branché un walkman sur les prises "aux" de l'ampli avec le câble "tout fait" et écouter un Lou Reed. Tout a bien fonctionné ! Donc les prises "aux" et le câble sont bons.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai branché le casque du baladeur sur toutes les prises Jack de mon iMac et tout gaze ! Donc les prises sont bonnes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai branché la sortie audio latérale de l'iMac à l'ampli avec le cordon jack-RCA "tout fait", mais sur les prises "rec" de l'ampli et non sur les "aux". Ca fait 2 CD et un peu de radio que tout va bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Allez savoir pourquoi ça va avec les prises "rec" et pas avec les "aux" qui pourtant semblent fonctionner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Je vais encore tester quelques temps ce type de branchement. A la moindre alerte, je viens vous le dire. D'ailleurs je vous dirai aussi si tout marche bien. Je ne voudrais pas que vous viviez avec un tel suspens le reste de votre vie. L'ulcére en profiterait


----------



## Télémac (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*






C'est bien c'que j'disais !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu prends ta carte de membre


----------

